# Did you have trouble conceiving?



## April2012

I am just wondering how many of us ladies over the age of 35 have had difficulty conceiving. So here is a poll.


----------



## Gia7777

Hello. I am 40 and pregnant with my 1st. I guess you'd say we had trouble conceiving, as we tried for 8 years with no success (but we never considered fertility treatments, just a personal preference). We 'gave up' this past January when I turned 40, and now here we are : )


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Happened our first month of trying when I was 36, then our second month of trying this time around, aged 38 for me. I realize how fortunate we are, and was expecting it to take over 6 months minimum both times...


----------



## Torontogal

We were very fortunate to conceive in 2nd month too at 36, a big surprise to us both as we were expecting it to take a while. I recognize what an incredible gift this is, I am very conscious of the fertility struggles that so many experience.


----------



## vintage67

Trouble conceiving and maintaining. 
2 years of trying to finally have my son at age 36.
Four years of trying and 3 miscarriages to be pregnant now.


----------



## CeeDee

I got pregnant the 2nd month off of BCP.


----------



## Sewergrrl

First month at 34 and second month at 38. Like others I'm shocked it happened so quickly. :)


----------



## lisanicole

2nd month at 35 (pregnant now). I was expecting it to take at least 6 months so was pleasantly suprised.


----------



## LadyAce14

Gia7777 said:


> Hello. I am 40 and pregnant with my 1st. I guess you'd say we had trouble conceiving, as we tried for 8 years with no success (but we never considered fertility treatments, just a personal preference). We 'gave up' this past January when I turned 40, and now here we are : )

Apparently there's some "magic" to giving up. We tried for a little longer than you and also had some medical intervention with no success. We "gave up" last November and here we are. :happydance:


----------



## Caezzybe

It took us 14 months the first time round. After my son was born, it took 1 month to conceive (lost in January) and then just over a month to conceive again. I think it's true what they say, that you are more fertile after you have had a baby. Of course, using OPKs helped as well!


----------



## Gia7777

LadyAce14 said:


> Gia7777 said:
> 
> 
> Hello. I am 40 and pregnant with my 1st. I guess you'd say we had trouble conceiving, as we tried for 8 years with no success (but we never considered fertility treatments, just a personal preference).  We 'gave up' this past January when I turned 40, and now here we are : )
> 
> Apparently there's some "magic" to giving up. We tried for a little longer than you and also had some medical intervention with no success. We "gave up" last November and here we are. :happydance:Click to expand...

Life sure is funny sometimes. Just when we finally 'accepted' that we weren't meant to be parents to anything other than our fur babies, the powers that be surprised us yet again. 

I guess this is both our 'time'. Here's to happy and healthy months ahead!


----------



## LadyAce14

Thank you Gia! H&H time to you too!
It's funny we're close in due dates too ... guess the powers that be were in a baby making mood in late June/early July. :)


----------



## Gia7777

LadyAce14 said:


> Thank you Gia! H&H time to you too!
> It's funny we're close in due dates too ... guess the powers that be were in a baby making mood in late June/early July. :)

4th of July to be exact (well 4th, 5th or 6th lol)! :happydance: I'm looking forward to being able to experience this journey with all the wonderful 'mature' moms to be that I've met here so far!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

No problem at all at 39. At 41, we conceived within a month or two but lost it before 8 weeks. Took 10 months to conceive again and here we are nearly there.


----------

